# Cooler master stacker 83X



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2007)

IF you have a cooler master case in the stacker 8XX series post pictures please, 

Here is my stacker


----------



## technicks (Dec 30, 2007)

I would remove that cable between the ram if i were you.


----------



## GLeN (Dec 30, 2007)

That cable going to the door fans, if its long enough you could run it near the hinge and along the door so its not dangling, theres probably a metre worth of fans in there lol


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2007)

tuesday, when i get my other fans in, i'm going to re-install everything and try to hide the cable a little better.


----------



## zCexVe (Dec 30, 2007)

Will take time for sure in that full ATX.jus did a cable management job for a frnd in a mid tower.Took 4 hours .


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2007)

lmao, that is sooo true. i was kinda rushed when i did it also, but like i said, tuesday, i'm going to spend SOOO much time on it


----------



## Exavier (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm buying an 832 myself, but I need to wait for the SE version...watercooling holes pre-drilled are mighty useful, IMO.

I'm liking how though there's a lot in it, it still looks quite spacious :]


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got hold of a 830 . . . give me about a week to install all my hardware and figure out how I'm going to set stuff up - I can typically come up with some decent cable management without having to mod a case


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2007)

cool. well i'm going to mess with it tonight and try to tidy it up. it looks pretty good imo, but it can always be improved.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2007)

i just reversed the atx, here is an update.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great job! But couldn't you run that PCIE cable under/behind the board? Too short, or is it still WIP?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2007)

its not really a wip anymore...i can hide the pci-e cable underneath by just folding it under and under again.


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 31, 2007)

im soo jelous yours is soo clean and mine is soo dirty.  prolly bc my ide cd rom and the ide hdd i now have to use.  did you put your sata cable behind the mobo?


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 31, 2007)

ooo i think your mobo has better placement than mine.  those cables that connect to the mobo from the case are on the far side of  your mobo mine are right below the gpu so they stick out.  godamnit asus.   bad layout i guess on my board.  cant wait till summer when i go for my new build


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2007)

the i/o port cables are bundled together so much it looks messy imo, i love the case, its is a lot easier if you reverse the atx though. 

quasar post a picture of your case, even if its messy. i wanted other peoples case, but i just got opinions (which are great of course)


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 31, 2007)

i hate that out take fan that comes with the case it is a POS.  sometimes it doesnt spin when it starts up so i have to give it a push throught the grill with a pencil to get it going


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 31, 2007)

ok ill take some pics im not sure about how to upload them tho one sec.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, i agree the fans they come with are crappy!!! you spend like $200 on the case and they cant give you 2 decent fans?


photobucket is your friends and so it tpu hosting.

http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 31, 2007)

it wont let me upload the pics. wtf


----------



## quasar923 (Dec 31, 2007)

i need to put the 20+4 pin connector behind the mobo too along with a few other cables


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2007)

hmm, well im interested in seeing other stacker cases.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2008)

bump...post pictures of your stacker case plz


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 8, 2008)

added my lights


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 8, 2008)

hey, man - I just got the case together last night, I prob won't post pics till this weekend.  Right now the interior is an utter mess, I need to organize the cables and all, and figure out how I'm going to do things - this P5W-DH board is going to make cable management a bit of a pain in the ass again . . . .  I just wanted to get 'er up and running last night.

BTW, have you figured out how to mount 3 120mm fans on the front of this thing like is printed on the packaging and in the manual?  For the life of me, I can't figure out anything past the provision on the front HDD rack . . .

Anyhow, I like the red on black, man - looks good!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 8, 2008)

hot glue 

thanks


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 28, 2008)

i need cable management!!! ARG!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 28, 2008)

If I were you FS I would just cut the connectors off all those fans and splice them all together into a common connector...  then you only need one power connector for the whole lot.  Make it long and you can run one small wire then and hide the connector in a spare drive bay somewhere..  

Also try to run some of the smaller cables behind your mb if space permits....


----------



## strick94u (Jan 28, 2008)

I sold my 830 stacker for 50 bucks saturday it was the biggest piece of junk ever.I feel bad for selling it but I told him point blank its crap good luck. Satan possesed case :shadedshu


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ i love my 832. it isn't any harder than my old case to hide cables.

all my case fans (except 2) are connected to my fan controller. so there actually hidden pretty well. its the front header wires. there not long enough to hide.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 28, 2008)

From a seperate thread I had going last week or so (sorry 'bout the camera flash off the chasis) - I'll be getting some more components in the near future for lighting, which I'll have to hide and all that . . . right now, all the fans are blue LEDs and lighting is nice, but I've got a theme in mind, y'know?  Anyways (fan panel removed for clarity):













































and with the fan panel installed:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 28, 2008)

And that is why I have been dying to get that case...There should be a jealousy smilie...


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 28, 2008)

wicked airflow, man.

extremelly versatile - but cable management is a PITA, though.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 28, 2008)

woah!! very nice


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 13, 2008)

i know, bringing a dead thread back.. sue me

Post pics/mods to your stacker cases please.






did that last nigh. i hate blue and black, looks like a bruise


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 18, 2008)

bump


----------

